# Flexibility for beginners



## Jagermeister (Dec 13, 2005)

What kind of stretching do you recommend for beginners?  As for myself, I am extremely inflexible right now, and I need a good routine to get myself back on track for my training.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Dec 13, 2005)

This has been discussed a lot on the forum... a search of "flexibility" or "stretching" would give you a bunch of results.

This site also contains a bunch of information, especially pertaining to martial artists.

Getting flexible takes time, so don't rush into it and pull/tear a muscle. Stretch lightly when cold, and then a little harder after your workout. Depending on the type and intensity of your stretch, you should begin to slowly see results.


----------



## still learning (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello, Everyone can increase there flexibility. Like above says go slow and do not compare with the next person.  Each of us will develop our own movements. 

Having lots of  flexibility is not needed. A regular range of motion is all you need.  Keep things simple and a handful of stretches is all you need to start with and as you get more experience more will be found from others you train with.

Today there is so much information.  Check out the Wed sites.

The most important thing is everyday do something. .............Aloha


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2006)

To be able to Get your leg up to someones head, is like having an Ace up your sleeve...You can pull it out at anytime, and its pretty.

So strech as much as you can, you can get more out of partner streching.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 12, 2006)

It is important to remain patient when getting started.  You may not see huge results really fast, but don't get discouraged.  It's much more valuable to your training to stretch within your limits than tear or pull something which will hamper your ability to train for some time.

Don't forget to stretch the neck, back and torso.  You want to be sure your whole body is warmed up and limber before getting started with an intensive training session.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 12, 2006)

A Hatha yoga class is excellent!  It warms you up then the flexibility is worked on. Our class just got an influx of hockey players..???  Otherwise do your stretching after a class or warmup period at the least.  Lots of threads about this. TW


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 12, 2006)

I am a proponent of using a multitude of different methods.  I am sure you are using basic static stretching techniques of most of the major muscle groups and that's a good start (focus primarily on post workout) but I would start to think of incorporating dynamic movements with an emphasis on full ROM (else it is not truely a stretch) such as full free squats, walking lunges, arm circles, etc.

What do you know about PNF?


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 12, 2006)

I have no idea what PNF is.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 12, 2006)

Remember to stretch befor and after class or workout.  Stretching befor limbers you up but working out will tighten the muscles so stretch them out  after to help keep limber
Stretch slowly


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 15, 2006)

I still don't know what PNF is.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 15, 2006)

If its what I think it is...PNF stretching is a combination of static
passive stretching and isometric stretching.

But I could be wrong??


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 16, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> If its what I think it is...PNF stretching is a combination of static
> passive stretching and isometric stretching.
> 
> But I could be wrong??



You got it...generally.  In the basic sense it goes down like this:  It works best with a partner but a towel or something will work as well.  Picture the partner hamstrings stretch (the common one: laying on back with one leg up - kind of kinky actually).  Your partner would hold your leg steady (say, just before the point of noticable stretch) as you contracted against them though not enough to move your partner or your leg (isometric) for X amount of time.  10 seconds is a common practice but 15-20 is also used (the girlfriends athletic training instructors push 30 seconds I believe) but early on, advised to keep it shorter.immediately following this contraction you partner will push the leg through its stretch.  Obviously more to it than that but there's the basics.
Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation.


----------

